# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Gdzie leczyć otyłość?

## ejka

Chciałabym dowiedzieć sie o ośrodki gdzie leczą otyłość u dzieci na NFZ? Nie chodzi mi o leczenie chirurgiczne.
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------

